# TO JEREMY



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Hi Jeremy. You sent me a private e-mail and I can't find you to respond!!! Please feel free to e-mail me at cindy###acoorsfdn.org or right here on the bulletin board. Whichever you are most comfortable with. I will be pleased to respond. Thanks, Cindy


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi not sure why u couldn't find me//?? Anyways my e-mail is pennyraby###yahoo.com.. Look forward to hearing from you..


----------

